# SRAM/shimano mixage



## lucer0 (Apr 13, 2007)

Kind of an x-post from SRAM forum, but here goes. I was going with Rival cause I'm poor on my new BMC, but then I saw DA cranks today on Chainlove for a beautiful beautiful price. If I have a clamp-on FD can I still run Rival on those cranks, or is that wistful thinking and now I'm stuck with Shimano for the whole bike?


----------



## n26ryan (Dec 14, 2005)

It should work. I have DA cranks with SRAM components. No shifting problems.


----------



## yakky (May 7, 2008)

You sure you saw DA cranks today? I saw ultegras for ~$130. I don't think I've ever seen any DA stuff there.


----------



## TedH (Jan 1, 1970)

No problems with that. I have Shimano compacts with SRAM drivetrain, and there is no issue. Seems SRAM road is like the MTB side, people are starting to go Shimano FD and cranks with SRAM shifters/RD.


----------



## lucer0 (Apr 13, 2007)

Haha I saw them three weeks ago. Haven't seen DA stuff since then


----------

